
Owner Closer to Getting Paid Back for Vehicle DEA Destroyed in Failed Drug Sting - eaguyhn
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180222/20380539289/court-moves-business-owner-one-step-closer-to-getting-paid-back-vehicle-dea-destroyed-failed-drug-sting.shtml
======
rbanffy
> Sure, it's not the DEA's fault its drug sting fell apart and resulted in
> vehicle damage and the loss of life.

Sorry, but it's their botched operation and, therefore, it's their fault.

